# Backlash adjustment search, Final drive, Driven bevel gear,maybe?



## jwernatl (Sep 29, 2013)

Guys - it's awesome to be part of such a informative group of great guys. I've spent hours reading here. 

I've been trying to search for info on adjusting the back lash in my final drive (not in my final gear case). 

I bought a 2007 Brute Force 650. So much more than I thought I would ever need. - My Eiger has nothing on this Brute of a monster. 

I beleive the fellow I bought it from, may have abused the machine. It's a shame, too, because I'm having to pay the price. He maynot have been the most honest - 

While driving, I've got a 'nock' when I let off and get on the gas. I've pinpointed it to the bottom of the engine. (where the rear shaft goes into the engine) I can duplicate the sound when the BF650 is turned off and in gear. I can place both hands on the rear tire and 'rock' the tire 'forward and backwards' with it in gear, the rear shaft will move about an .5" - 1.0" right to left-left to right etc. -- 

The 'knock' sound can sorta be duplicated by tapping a 9/16" socket against a concrete floor. 

Ive downloaded the service manual. I'm scared to try and shim the Output Bevel Gears. - Should I be? Can I do it with the engine in the frame? Any ideas or in put? 

I've tried to search multiple ways - I dont think I'm 'searching' incorrectly - Any thoughts everyone? 

Thank yo so much for considering to help. It's much appreciated.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Most have what I consider too much end play and most people don't do anything about it but there is no reason not to try different shim combos...and yes, you can do it in frame.


----------



## coolinthewoods (Jan 2, 2010)

Hope I'm on the right path your searching for, try searching for the "Bevel gear Teryx swap". Info should be there you need.


----------



## jwernatl (Sep 29, 2013)

I searched "Bevel gear Teryx swap" - Is "30 backs" the size of the tires? That is what size I have. 30x10x12's 30x12x12's

Also, it says there would be "gr" gear reduction. I didn't really want to change the rpms/torque/top end. How much GR would it be? I don't want to be stupid - I just don't want to get in over my head. 

Will the end play of an inch hurt anything? "Most people don't do anything about it?" can you hear it like I can??

HOW MUCH ENDPLAY DO MOST HAVE? 

How hard is it to shim? I've got the service manual and it looks difficult, especially in the machine. 

Does anyone have an idea of what it would or should cost?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The manual will tell you how much and how to do it. I can say it shouldn't have enough to really because if it did, it would take seals out even faster.


----------

